
British serial entrepreneur missing as $1.4m Bitcoin is apparently stolen - anu_gupta
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/23/british-serial-entrepreneur-missing-bitcoin-apparently-stolen
======
srcmap
Currency system is based on trust. Unfortunately as more cons figured out how
to "hack" the system, regular folks won't trust it less and less.

~~~
lawlessone
this is just plain theft.

------
andypiper
"serial entrepreneur" LMAO.

This guy is a serial abuser and a serial scammer.

------
spb
"Serial Entrepreneur" is far too generous a label.

